# Throw together chicken



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I spent last week in the USVI the first few nights were on St John and the place we were staying had a kitchen so I decided to do some chicken quarters and like a fool listed to one of my fellow travelers about the spice cabinet. I bout some likes quarters and a bunch of cilantro which is usually a good start and figured I would finish it off with spices in the cabinet at our room. This turned out to be a mistake however I still threw together the most amazing baked chicken quarters I've ever eaten. Hopefully I can replicate it tonight.

Start off with some chopped cilantro...










Add a bunch of fresh squeezed lime juice and Now for the secret ingredient... That nasty prebottled pína colada mix gets added (it was the only thing we had to stretch the first ingredients










Now add the chicken and throw in the fridge for hours or a day










Remove from fridge and cook with whatever means you have. The first was a makeshift broiler pot/pan to keep them from baking in grease









But his time we're gonna try them with a little apple wood smoke form an electric smoker because I'm wore out from vaca











Hopefully it turns out and I can update later! Regardless it was damn good the first time and hopefully better with a little smoke this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Guessing the 1/4s were on top of the mugs? Gotta love drunk cooking, I know you didn't use all of the mix on the birds...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Guessing the 1/4s were on top of the mugs? Gotta love drunk cooking, I know you didn't use all of the mix on the birds...:thumbsup:


I can't even lie, the mixes in the fridge stayed there or were used for marinade, I can't stand how nasty they are compared to the real thing! I have however seemed to stumbled on the perfect use for them. I prefer my booze with coke juice or on the rocks! I'm glad I don't live there a fifth of rum is cheaper than juice or coke to mix it with, I would for sure be an alchi it was what I thought was a trip of a lifetime however I'll be back next year this time!

And yes I put the quarters on the Japanese tea cups to keep them off the bottom. Thank god I didn't have to do the dishes when I was done!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

1 1/2 joe of applewood smoke and only have a few more degrees to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good !


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah Buddy!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Report. How did it turn out?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Spectacular, I can't believe how something so disgusting can make a great marinade. Added a little spaghetti squash and it was a fine meal.


----------

